# new to forum



## jax teller (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello everyone im jax teller im a reseller of great products and also looking to add variety to my product line I provide top notch customer service im also on facebook


----------



## brazey (Mar 28, 2015)

Not a great 1st post. You spamming us or do you actually want to be a member of this great board? Why not give it another try?


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

jax teller said:


> Hello everyone im jax teller im a reseller of great products and also looking to add variety to my product line I provide top notch customer service im also on facebook



Spam some other site or gtfo nobody wants your garbage.




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 28, 2015)

no spam here, try again.


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

littlekeys30 said:


> no spam here, try again.



Right?? This guy is a boner salad c'mon dude.... I wish I could be MOD for two secs and erase all the outrageous spam I saw posted just today alone.... 




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## sixx (Mar 28, 2015)

hola


----------

